# Parasite Testing in Europe - Suggestions for labs



## lactobacillus (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi there!

Since this is my first message in this forum, I have attached a brief description of my case at the end of this post.

I am carefully studying all possible labs in Europe for parasite testing. So far, I have only found some labs based in the UK (some were originated in the USA). I would greatly appreciate if you could give some feedback about the ability of the following labs to find parasites, as I have read that some labs may be more "skilled" than others. I am also happy to hear of any other labs, if anyone has good experience.

These are the labs I have found so far:

** Genova Diagnostics*

https://www.gdx.net/product/comprehensive-parasitology-test-stool

Test name: Comprehensive Parasitology Profile

Sample report: https://www.gdx.net/uk/core-uk/sample-reports-uk/Comp-Parasitology-Sample-Report-DIG05.pdf

Price: 157 pounds

** Biolab Medical Unit*

www.biolab.co.uk

Test name: "Comprehensive Parasitology (2 stool specimens)"

Sample report: http://www.biolab.co.uk/docs/rep-para.pdf

Price: (did not ask).

** PCI Europe (Parasite Testing Europe Ltd)*

http://www.parasitetesting.co.uk/

Test name & prices:

- Comprehensive Stool Analysis Test (197 pounds)

- Swab culture test (175 pounds)

- Full GI Panel (285 pounds) (the two above)

- Pinworm test (162 pounds)

- Thin Blood Smear Test (162 pounds)

Sample report: http://www.parasitetesting.co.uk/get/file/content_media/533d3d51dfa6e_Sample_Reports_-_All_Tests_-_April14.pdf

All information is greatly appreciated!









*Lactobacillus*

PS: My case:

I am a male in my thirties, PI-IBS since 6 years ago after a long stay in a tropical country. I underwent a myriad of GI tests (typical for anyone with IBS). Had IBS-D until a year ago. I was then treated with cholestiramine (removed my D but lots of gas), then last summer started a SCD/fodmaps diet. IBS-D was gone and turned into IBS-C. I left the cholestyramine (had too much C). Recently tried biocidin + allicin with noticeable improvements but I am still underweight, fatigued, etc.

Soon I will start another round of antimicrobials. But I just thought I need to make sure there are no parasites left from my stay in that country. I had been tested in some hospitals, but none of them were specialized in tropical disease or parasitology.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I think I read a similar story somewhere else.

I used the labco dysbiosis test. I don't know if they are good or not.


----------



## lactobacillus (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks jaumeb. I believe LABCO must be good for general gut dysbiosis, but I am looking for specialists in parasite testing.

By the way, there is a very interesting document about herbal remedies and their effects on parasites, according to the literature in one of the websites above.

Here is the link (click on the first link):

http://www.parasitetesting.co.uk/publications-and-videos


----------



## lactobacillus (Mar 6, 2016)

Another update:

I just asked to Biolab.

The "Comprehensive parasitology" test (2 day sample) costs 115 pounds.

The "Comprehensive Stool analysis" costs 200 pounds (2 day sample) and 215 pounds (3 day sample).

The sample report of the last test is here:

http://www.biolab.co.uk/docs/rep-csa.pdf


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Interesting. I should research plant tannins as that is something I have never tried.

The report is similar to the one I got from Great Plains. They couldn't find yeast because I was on a VLC diet. Still, I think I am dealing with a fungal problem.


----------



## lactobacillus (Mar 6, 2016)

I haven't tried plant tannins either, thanks for the idea.

And yes, it seems a good idea to increase a little bit the fruit and starch intake two or three weeks before getting the stool sample, so any parasites are well fed and have reproduced a little more.


----------



## lactobacillus (Mar 6, 2016)

New interesting information:

* A comparison of the different available tests (nice presentation for practitioners):

https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/2015hompesmethodtraining/lesson6b_270815/HMPT_LII_Lesson6B_Direct.pdf

Here one can learn about the DNA methods vs the culture methods. WIth pros and cons for each method.

* An interesting presentation about parasites by Dr. Amin:


----------

